# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Flex Robotic System, flexible surgery robot, Medrobotics Corporation, Raynham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Medrobotics Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Medrobotics’ New Flex System for Snake-Like Surgical Endoscopy Cleared in Europe"

March 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "FDA approves robot developed at Carnegie Mellon for surgical procedures"
CMU Spinoff Medrobotics To Begin Commercial Launch in U.S. Hospitals

by Ken Walters
July 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Flexible robot a new advance in surgery

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> Surgeons at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center are using a new flexible robot to perform delicate head and neck operations, resulting in quicker recovery time. Dr. Maria Simbra reports.


"Flexible robot could make surgery, recovery easier"

January 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Medrobotics scope animation

Published on Jun 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Flex surgical robot from Medrobotics snakes down a patient's throat

Uploaded on Jul 25, 2016




> The Flex is a surgical robotic tool from Medrobotics that the FDA approved for head and neck surgeries in 2015. The surgeon navigates the snake-like robot down the patient's throat to the surgical target, where the Flex stiffens to provide a platform for surgical tools.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Robot Surgeon of Your Nightmares Can Wiggle Its Way Inside You"
The Flex Robotic System has a 3D high-definition camera and bends to conform to a patient’s anatomy.

by Michael Belfiore 
August 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Flex Robotic System Overview Animation

Published on Nov 3, 2016

----------


## farasatkhan

In a robotic surgery breakthrough, a bot stitched up a pig’s small intestines using its own vision, tools, and intelligence to carry out the procedure. STAR’s inventors don’t claim that robots can replace humans in the operating room anytime soon. Instead they see the accomplishment as a proof of concept—both for the specific technologies used and for the general concept of “supervised autonomy” in the OR.

----------

